# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Sony sắp bán hàng loạt TV 3D đầu tiên

## kyniemhoctro

*Hôm qua (9/3), Sony cho biết, hãng sẽ bắt đầu bán các TV 3D ra thị trường Nhật Bản và trên toàn thế giới từ ngày 10/6 tới, cũng như bổ sung thêm tính năng 3D cho thiết bị chơi game cầm tay PS3 và các đồ gia dụng khác.*

 Cuộc đua TV 3D sắp bắt đầu. Nguồn: Internet.  

Hai thiết bị đầu tiên của hãng là mẫu TV cỡ 40 và 46-inch sẽ đi kèm với cặp kính phụ trợ xem hình ảnh 3D. Chúng sẽ được bán với giá tương ứng 3.215 USD và 3.880 USD. Vào tháng 6, hãng sẽ ra mắt 6 mẫu nữa, gồm hai mẫu 52 và 60-inch kèm kính phụ trợ và 4 mẫu có sẵn 3D. Những mẫu này có mạch 3D ở bên trong thiết bị nhưng vẫn yêu cầu phải mua kính và một bộ phát hồng ngoại.
Các mẫu rẻ nhất, mẫu 40-inch yêu cầu kính phụ trợ và bộ phát hồng ngoại sẽ có giá bán khoảng 2.439 USD. Kính phụ trợ sẽ có giá 133USD và một bộ phát để gửi tín hiệu đồng bộ điện tử trong kính. Chúng có giá 55USD. Tất cả mức giá này đã được Sony ước tính và sản phẩm có thể được tìm thấy trên mạng với giá rẻ hơn. Mỗi thiết bị sẽ có một bộ chuyển đổi 2D sang 3D thời gian thực.
Những thông tin công bố hôm qua đã bổ sung thêm vào kế hoạch ra mắt 3D của Sony. Kế hoạch này đã được khởi động từ tháng 9 năm ngoái khi hãng trở thành nhà chế tạo điện tử tiêu dùng lớn đầu tiên tiết lộ kế hoạch phát hành TV 3D vào năm 2010. Tiếp theo đó là các hãng có tên tuổi lớn như Panasonic, Samsung và LG.
Hai trong số những hãng đó sẽ cố gắng để đánh bại Sony ra khỏi thị trường thiết bị 3D. Còn Panasonic dự kiến bán TV 3D thông qua gian hàng trực tuyến Best Buy ở Mỹ và các hãng bán lẻ đã sẵn sàng quảng cáo cho chiếc TV 3D đầu tiên của Samsung.
Sony đặt nhiều hy vọng vào công nghệ 3D và dự kiến lượng bán lẻ thiết bị 3D sẽ đạt khoảng 2,5 triệu đơn vị trong năm nay, chiếm 10% trong tổng số TV mà hãng đã đặt mục tiêu bán ra thị trường.

Hà Bùi (Theo VnMedia/PCW)

----------

